# Tomato and underarm odors



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

I read an interesting publication today:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24576684

I think everyone is aware of things like garlic, onions and many processed/junk foods making body odors worse, but tomatoes is new discovery. Tomatoes is staple low FODMAP, and I eat +++. I think to cut them out, but will be difficult because cannot think of anything to replace with since I use tomato to make base of most sauces in meals.


----------

